# Leatherman's are Junk!



## MSaxatilus (Oct 18, 2006)

About two months ago I picked up my first multi-too. Its a Leatherman Wave. I have to say, while I really like all the features of the tool, and it is in a very nice compact form, I am really dissapointed in its durability.

I'm not sure what grade of steel the tool is made of but I am in a constant war to keep it from rusting.  Its not like I purposely use the tool in a marine environment or anything like that, but just routine washing with soap and water causes surface rusting in short order. Not alot of rust mind you, but just some slight surface rusting hear and there. Not that the tool is in jeapordy of seizing shut, but it is alarming how quickly rust can form on the tool. 

I have temporarily releived the situation by coating the tool with some of my gun oil protectant, but then I have a slimy tool.

I've been carrying Spyderco and Benchmade knives for years and all of those knives don't have a spec. of rust on them. I actualy treat those knives harder than this POS Leatherman. 

Has anyone else encountered this problem? I'm open to any recommendations to prevent the rusting issue.

Anybody have any other thoughts on SOG or Gerber multitools, are they any better.

Thanks for your help,
MSax


----------



## greenLED (Oct 18, 2006)

I used mine daily in the field (tropical environments) - no rust whatsoever. Maybe they changed the steel? I had a first-gen Wave.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Oct 18, 2006)

My charge ti has been with me for 2 years and I have had no rust whatsoever (I take it one fishing trips too, so you can't say I never use it)


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Oct 18, 2006)

when you wash you Leatherman in soap and water, do you re-oil it after it dries.

because washing will remove any protective coating on the knife.

I have a Leatherman knife, and i have been told to use WD-40 on it.

regards.

John.


----------



## cy (Oct 18, 2006)

my leathermans are all early models with no rust problems. early models sure seems to be constructed better. not that it makes any differance but no plastic... 

SOG's are constructed very nice, but kinda bulky. perhaps you should change your title to New leatherman are .....  

been looking for this for sometime. a new old stock leatherman mini-tool dated 11-2000


----------



## Perfectionist (Oct 18, 2006)

Had my Charge Ti pretty much from the day they were released and have been EDCing ever since ...... never had any problems what so ever !!


----------



## Morelite (Oct 18, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Had my Charge Ti pretty much from the day they were released and have been EDCing ever since ...... never had any problems what so ever !!


 
Same here, and it gets used hard everyday.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a Leatherman Micra, probably one of the earlier ones. It rarely gets wet but there isn't a speck of rust on it after a couple of years of light general use.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 18, 2006)

The charge is Ti..it can't rust..
Leatherman already uses pretty low carbon steels in their construction..should keep rust to a minimnum. Wipe it down with some oil or something. Rust doesn't mean junk..infact, for knife blades, the better edge holding steels will rust at ease


----------



## ernsanada (Oct 18, 2006)

One of co-workers took his Leatherman with him to deep salt water fishing. When he came back to work he was using Scotchbrite to clean off all the rust on his Leatherman. He was very upset.


----------



## Omega Man (Oct 18, 2006)

Have a Leatherman Classic from 96 or so, no rust. And none on my newer model Wave either.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Oct 18, 2006)

I've used my 1st-gen Letherman Wave for 2 or 3 years with no rust.


----------



## BladeZealot (Oct 18, 2006)

I've used a leatherman of one model or another for most of their existance. Got my first after I saw them at SHOT in N.O. in the mid 80's { I think they were debuted there}

I've never had any problem with rust that I recall, but I've never washed any multi tool with soap and water either. If they need cleaning I clean them with WD 40 or another household oil.

I consider them far from junk and would not hesitate to buy another. And I know from experience they have excellent customer service.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Oct 18, 2006)

BladeZealot said:


> I've used a leatherman of one model or another for most of their existance. Got my first after I saw them at SHOT in N.O. in the mid 80's { I think they were debuted there}
> 
> I've never had any problem with rust that I recall, but I've never washed any multi tool with soap and water either. If they need cleaning I clean them with WD 40 or another household oil.
> 
> I consider them far from junk and would not hesitate to buy another. And I know from experience they have excellent customer service.


 
They'd be anything but junk (or anything junk related) on my list :rock:. Just cause they're stainless steel doesn't mean they're stain proff, every so often you have to do some maintenance and use some WD-40.


----------



## VWTim (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup, stainless just means it'll stain *less*. SS still can rust and corrode, just at slower rates. I'd hit it with a little protectant from time to time. WD is marginal at best. I'd use some CLP or something with corrosion protection built in it. WD just displaces the moisture.


----------



## Wolfen (Oct 19, 2006)

Try Renaissance Wax. It's supposed to be the top of the line rust preventative.
It's used to preserve swords and such at museums world wide. It's available at various places on-line including ebay.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Oct 19, 2006)

GarageBoy said:


> The charge is Ti..it can't rust...


Its only the handle slabs on the Charge that are Ti, the rest of the knife is made from whatever steel they normally use. Apart from the plain edge knife blade, that is 154CM IIRC. I have EDCed a Wave since 1999 and love it, only a couple of rust spots which are easily sorted with a bit of oil and wire wool. You cant expect any steel to not corrode at all, the hardier ones just rust at a slower rate than higher carbon types. It could be that by using soap and water to clean it is what is causing your problems, i wouldnt advocate that myself. I generally just wipe mine clean when i am out, and then give i a decent going over with some light oil and a cloth when i get home. Give that a go and see how you get on.
Marc


----------



## Led_Blind (Oct 19, 2006)

Odd, i have 2 mini lethermans and a wave that practically live in horible environments like bathroom and in a surfboard bag. One even sat at the botom of a pool for a day... no real rust issues to report. 

Must admit they all have a coat of wax normaly used to lube the chain of my mtn bike.


----------



## a99raptors (Oct 19, 2006)

No problems with my New Leatherman Wave.


----------



## TENMMIKE (Oct 19, 2006)

JUNK? iv carried some form of leatherman from i think 87 or 88, after i came back from Germany where i had a SAK ,i think iv had at least 30 different ones spanning 6(about)models and the most rust iv ever seen was few small places where i suspect batt acid got on them as i checked cell levels,or somthing but nothing bigger then a pin head except on the screw driver bits on the accessory screw driver kit for the super tool , rust never was a issue, in fact in all those years and using and being around people that actually use the things on a daily basis , this is the first time iv heard of them referred to as "junk", alls i know is that the ones iv had have been good to great, id think about what your doing to it to maybe cause this issue.


----------



## leukos (Oct 19, 2006)

My Squirt P4 that rides in my pocket every day started to get a little pitting after a few months. I rubbed all its tools with a very thin coat of Militec-1 and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## Danbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Leatherman tools are far from junk. And, now that they've started using a real knife quality steel(154CM) in the main blade, they're even better than ever.


----------



## The Porcupine (Oct 19, 2006)

Any steel will rust if not taken care of. I have used LM tool for the last ten years and yes, I have seen a bit of rust now and then. A quick treatment with WD-40 or better CLP and that's it.

I have used my tiny Micra for stuff that would have destroyed it if it was "junk", so I certainly can't agree with that statement!


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 19, 2006)

Skip the controversy and buy a nice shiny Victorinox Spirit.. You wont be able to break it, and I certainly can't make it rust.
There are a lot of Leatherman fans out there, and for good reason I suppose, but there sure seem to be a lot of complaints too.
My Vic goes through the dishwasher every couple weeks to help keep crud out of it, seldomly do I need to oil it.. It may be worth looking into if you have better things to do with your time than maintain a tool.


----------



## Blazer (Oct 19, 2006)

Before my wife and I were married, she bought me a SOG Paratool and I've been using it on and off ever since (approximately 16 years) with not a hint of rust. I got a Gerber Multi-Tool and within months it was showing rust (I got it because it was a little bigger and the features were easier to access than the Paratool). Then a bunch of years later the Leatherman New Wave came out, I had to get one. No rust to date, but the Gerber continues to rust no matter how I clean and oil/maintain it.

In the end I keep going back to the SOG Paratool, mostly for sentimental reasons, it was the first gift I ever got from my girlfriend who later became my wife and the mother of our two kids.


----------



## RebelRAM (Oct 19, 2006)

I have cleaned knives with soap and water and haven't had anything rust, but that's probably because they get treated with a coat of light oil immediately after I dry them off. Out of all my multitools, 2 Gerbers, Leatherman Juice, couple cheapie knockoffs, and several SAKs I have never had any of them show even the slightest sign of rust. Tool maintenance is something that I take very seriously, I never put away a dirty tool, all tools are cleaned before they are put away.

As to leathermans being junk, well if rusting is the only requirement for junk status, there must be a lot of junk out there that is being used daily with excellent results.

Now if you want a recommendation on another multitool brand to check out, I have been hearing really good things about the Victorinox Swiss Tool lately. I don't own one yet, but it will probably be the next multitool that I buy. Variety is the spice of life, and I need a wide variety of tools


----------



## KevinL (Oct 19, 2006)

Wierd.....

I work with a Charge Ti and a Wave in an environment that is one hundred percent humidity. Let me tell you how bad it is....you take a deep breath and you pause because you're sucking down WATER. Now I know how fish feel like. 

Never lubed either of them. 

Carry a Squirt P4 in my pocket, next to the heat, humidity (humans give off a bit of water too), and everything. None have ever rusted. I never clean them, only occasional sharpening, and I'm dang lazy too. I put the Wave away wet once.


----------



## Meduza (Oct 19, 2006)

i have EDCd a Leatherman Wave the last 5 years, not a problem with rust yet...


----------



## powernoodle (Oct 19, 2006)

MSax - you may want to contact Leatherman and see if they can give you some relief. You never know.

peace


----------



## greenlight (Oct 19, 2006)

is, are?


----------



## TCW 60 (Oct 19, 2006)

I had a litte rust on my wave. A little bit WD-40 helps against the rust.


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 19, 2006)

I've got several Leatherman's and one - the micra is always in my front pocket where it often gets exposed to sweat. None of them have any rust on them. They are stainless steel and as such are not completely impossible to get a little rust but stainless does not rust easily and it's usually a light surface coat easily cleaned off. Sounds like you got one from a bad batch or something different in your body chemistry (sweat or oils) could be causing this as you use it. But I can tell you it's not typical for a Leatherman. I'd write or call the company about it.


----------



## matrixshaman (Oct 19, 2006)

One other thought - is it possible you got a knock off that says Leatherman but is not the real thing and thus probably not real stainless or a low quality? Seems like almost any thing is fair game these days to be copied/knocked off by some foreign countries where they seem to be unlikely to be held accountable or have legal action taken.


----------



## MSaxatilus (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Guys, thanks to those of you who have chimed in. Looks like I just hit a hornets nest with a wiffleball bat.  

The rust that I am encountering is very slight and it does appear to be just surface rust. I'll try to take some pictures tonight to let you know a bit better what I'm talking about.

But my complaint is, for a $75 dollar tool, I should be able to wash the can opener off with a rinse of water without worry of rusting. I take my benchmades and clean them with soap and water and then let them air dry. No rust whatsoever.

I don't even carry the Leatherman, it sits in my open briefcase most of the time. So I can't even blame it on some sort of acidy sweat problem I may have.

So again, its not a really bad rusting problem, but for the price of the tool and the little use that it gets, it shouldn't be rusting like it does. I'm a bit dissappointed.

I'll try the WD-40, P4, wax, etc. stuff and see if any of those work out better. 

I'll report my findings later.....

I'll try to post some pics later tonight too.

....to be continued.....


----------



## LowBat (Oct 20, 2006)

The Leatherman Micra I store in the glove box will get a minor bit of rust in the deeper parts after a few years. A little CLP takes care of it. I also have a pair of nail clippers/file that's stainless steel. If I wash it with soap and water it'll start to rust unless I make sure and dry it. Nothing is 100% rust proof, and water is a very strong oxidizer.


----------



## TexasFlood (Oct 20, 2006)

MSaxatilus said:


> Hey Guys, thanks to those of you who have chimed in. Looks like I just hit a hornets nest with a wiffleball bat.
> 
> But my complaint is, for a $75 dollar tool, I should be able to wash the can opener off with a rinse of water without worry of rusting. I take my benchmades and clean them with soap and water and then let them air dry. No rust whatsoever.
> I'll try the WD-40, P4, wax, etc. stuff and see if any of those work out better.
> ...


Going into a leatherman forum and calling them junk might cause some excitement? Nawww,  I wash mine with detergent & water but do use WD(as in water displacement)-40 to help get the excess water out of the deep recesses as well as help protect the exposed surfaces. I haven't had any rust on mine yet. I noticed you mentioned the can opener. Besides salt in sea water, salts and acids contained in the canned food could get on the tool metal when used to open cans and contribute to rusting, if not cleaned off quickly and completely.


----------



## twentysixtwo (Oct 20, 2006)

I also disagree about their being junk. I haven't had any issues with rust but I tend to treat mine better. No dishwasher for me (LOL!). Besides which, I don't equate rust = junk.

Perhaps your title should say "Leatherman rusts too easily" . It would be a more accurate title, though I would still disagree with it.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 20, 2006)

Dishwasher detergent has a lot of chlorine in it, which will rust almost anything.

FWIW, we have lots of Leathermen drifting around. The one I keep in the Jeep is pretty well neglected and has never shown any rust. The only Leatherman I have ever had rust is one that one of my boys lost outside and I didn't find until a year later. Even that one was not too badly rusted and definitely cleaned up without a lot of effort.


----------



## MrThompson (Oct 20, 2006)

Love my Charge TI, it's not junk. If you are in a corrosive environment consider a Swisstool, they’re stainless.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 20, 2006)

Okey, dokey -- after reading this, I just gotta comment on steel for knives and multi-tools.

There is no "stainless" but only stain resistant. Also, any steel can rust if subjected to the right conditions. So, what to do? Simple. After exposing any knife or tool to water, salts, corrosives, acids, etc., you should clean it, dry it, and treat it. Of course, it's better to avoid exposing your knives and such to crud in the first place but we are living in the real world.

I use a Sentry Solutions Tuff-Cloth (there is also a "Marine" version for really nasty environments) and just wipe stuff down with it. This is a cloth with a "dry" lube/protectant. Tuff-Glide will replenish the cloth if it gets dried out. If stuff is not used stored I re-do the treatment every six months. So far, nothing has shown any sign of rusting and I have used the cloth for years.


----------



## Loomy (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, washing a leatherman with soap and water all the time doesn't sound like the best idea to me. I've always just wiped mine down, or at most washed with water. No soaps.

PS: I'd call WD40 junk  That stuff displaces water in the short term (meh) and gums up into a sticky mess in the long term. I don't know if I've ever used WD40 without regretting it later


----------



## DieselDave (Oct 21, 2006)

I just completed a close inspection of my New Wave which I've owned for about a year and EDC. It only gets washed if I get it muddy and then it's with the hose and left to air dry, otherwise I just use a paper towel to wipe off any grime. It never gets oiled. I live in FL and it has no rust. It stays in it's fabric case except when I need to use it which is daily. I wonder if carrying it in the case helps? I also have the Victorinox Swisstool which IMO is a better tool and has never rusted sitting on the shelf after a few years of EDC. I did dent the cutting edge on the pliers trying to cut a steel rod. Maybe I will wash and oil the Wave tomorrow, with CLP of course. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 21, 2006)

I have heard the term "CLP" a couple times in this thread, what is that? A cleaning solvent of some form I'm sure..


----------



## stevesurf (Oct 21, 2006)

The Porcupine said:


> Any steel will rust if not taken care of.


Quite accurate. From a popular Chef's site: 

"No steel is truly stainless or completely rust resistant...iron, carbon and various additional elements, especially chromium, which give the alloy high rust-resistance and reduced brittleness or improved ductility (resilience). It's important to note that the performance properties of stainless steel depend to a large degree on how the alloy is processed"

That said, I have a Charge Ti that I, like many here, also EDC and see an occaisonal tiny amount of rust, typically on the pliers' serrated edges. I say little, because I am sometimes in a situation where I cannot re-lube it after use, and moving from low humidity to high humidity, working outdoors, keeping it on my bike can definitely introduce some small rust if I don't treat it afterwards.

I've used Rust Free, an amazing protectant for years on my knives; my only problem is that I always seem to run out and the vials are small:


----------



## TexasFlood (Oct 21, 2006)

Loomy said:


> Yeah, washing a leatherman with soap and water all the time doesn't sound like the best idea to me. I've always just wiped mine down, or at most washed with water. No soaps.
> 
> PS: I'd call WD40 junk  That stuff displaces water in the short term (meh) and gums up into a sticky mess in the long term. I don't know if I've ever used WD40 without regretting it later


I guess I should have added that I put light machine oil on the joints after the WD40.


----------



## chamenos (Oct 21, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> I have heard the term "CLP" a couple times in this thread, what is that? A cleaning solvent of some form I'm sure..



It's an acronym for "Cleaning, Lubricating & Protecting" oil, which is a US mil-spec all-in-one mineral oil for use on firearms. The most popular brand of CLP seems to be Breakfree, which is used by a number of militaries around the world. It tends to work well on knives, multi-tools, and other metallic gadgets that need protection and lubrication


----------



## victory (Oct 23, 2006)

To protect form rust i recommend Eezox. It's a dry lubricant with far superior rust prevention than Breakfree.

Secondly, i love my SOG EOD


----------



## spoonrobot (Oct 23, 2006)

A little late to the party but I'm pretty sure most (Wave, New Wave, Charge, Super Tool, Core, Surge, Blast, Fuse, Kick) of the full-size Leatherman multi-tools are available in a rust-proof black-oxide coating. I think Gerber, SOG and Victorinox also offer their tools in Black Oxide also.

Black Oxide looks very nice and holds up very well on steel surfaces. It works only moderately well on the titantium of the Charge series.


























Shameless Plug: I got mine from www.moontrail.com


----------



## Macaw (Oct 24, 2006)

Some people have more acidic perspiration than others, this may be a potential cause. A friend of mine has such body PH. He can handle a firearm and it will begin to rust within hours! I tell him that he has a corrosive personality. 
I can handle the same firearm and no rust will occur at all.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 24, 2006)

spoonrobot, thanks for sharing. I always thought black oxide was cosmetic, never occured to me that it could be corrosion proofing. Actually now that I think of it, yes, it would work, similar to how aluminium oxide (otherwise called "anodizing) protects the surface of our lights. 

Does the black oxide wear off easily and leave silver spots?


----------



## spoonrobot (Oct 24, 2006)

KevinL said:


> Does the black oxide wear off easily and leave silver spots?



The only wear I have seen has been on the titanium scales of the Charge. There has been no real wear on any of the implements/pliers/knife/saw/etc. of the Blast or Charge. Both tools have been used had so it appears the titanium just does not take the coating as well as steel does.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 24, 2006)

My hunch has always been that it's sodium (salt) in their perspiration rather than pH that gives some folks the reverse-Midas touch...not sure, never tested any of 'em.


----------



## KevinL (Oct 25, 2006)

spoonrobot said:


> The only wear I have seen has been on the titanium scales of the Charge. There has been no real wear on any of the implements/pliers/knife/saw/etc. of the Blast or Charge. Both tools have been used had so it appears the titanium just does not take the coating as well as steel does.



Thanks, I think I'll stick to the black oxide Wave for hard-use environments and the Charge Ti for the more civilized ones. I have a Ti at the moment.


----------



## victory (Oct 25, 2006)

Macaw said:


> Some people have more acidic perspiration than others, this may be a potential cause. A friend of mine has such body PH. He can handle a firearm and it will begin to rust within hours! I tell him that he has a corrosive personality.
> I can handle the same firearm and no rust will occur at all.



Time to buy that boy a glock.


----------



## colubrid (Nov 20, 2006)

I have about 12 LM's and they all rust very easy. My Sogs and Vic Mutitools do not.


I just sent a LM Core in for repair to LM. They happily wrote me they were shipping me a new tool back. When I opened the package it has rust all over it. Turns out the outside of the package got a little wet and this caused some humiddity inside. In just the 4 days it took to ship it was rusted. I called LM to comaplin and they said it is part of the upkeep to keep them oiled and that they will rust. They reffered me to the paper work that comes with all LM tools and it does state that in case of rust just wipe and oil.

Another time I got a LM Kick and opened the bubbelwrap and imediatly put it into my car console. One month later I took it out and checked on it..... RUST all over it.

I live in the south with high humiity. So that might have something to do with it.

But my other multitools (and knives) never rusted on me, EVER.

..oh and the Micras seem to rust the easiest.


----------



## Gone Jeepin (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been through a few LM tools (4 or 5) over the years and have cycled into Swisstools. I had no rusting issues with any of them. Quality and construction was just fine and I would not hesitate to use them hard. I have a Gerber tool that lives in the Jeep and it will rust if I am not careful. The Micra and Squirt series I still have are all just fine and that is with every day pocket carry and little maintenance. 

For a full sized multi-tool, I just have grown used to the Swisstool X and Spirit models. That is no slam on LM, just personal preference.


----------



## charge (Nov 21, 2006)

I carried the first gen. wave for six years. I never cleaned or oiled it. No rust ever. My Charge Ti is a few weeks old no problems yet. I LOVE Leathermans.


----------



## lildave (Nov 21, 2006)

had mine for a year I wear it every day rain or shine. ( Iwork ouside). had a few small spots but wd40 and a towel. and once a month delinting and oil.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 21, 2006)

:wave: MSax

Whiffle ball- more like _cannon ball!_  My experience with Leatherman's offerings has been very favorable! I've worn out 2-3 Micras since they first came out, mostly due to abuse and am currently carrying a Squirt S4. I bought a Wave tool when they first came out years ago (over $100!), and still have it. It's one of three Waves I currently own. A month ago I started packing a late Wave, clipped in my pocket for EDC! I live ~10 miles from the Pacific Ocean, and maintenance has consisted of BreakFree and 100+psi compressed air for cleaning abt once a month! I must be lucky in never having had a rust issue! :shrug:

Larry


----------



## Destroid Monster (Nov 22, 2006)

Macaw said:


> Some people have more acidic perspiration than others, this may be a potential cause. A friend of mine has such body PH. He can handle a firearm and it will begin to rust within hours! I tell him that he has a corrosive personality.
> I can handle the same firearm and no rust will occur at all.



This could be a case....do you have similar problems for other multi-tools? I've a friend with such "personaility" that would wear out almost everything he touches...from a black-oxide SOG tool to plastic G-shocks etc

As far as I know Leatherman, Gerbers, SOG & Victorinox etc are using 420 series steel for their tools & they are pretty low carbon by todays standard. ..even compared to good old 440s...The differences could be in the heat treatment of the final product. Its also possible that the particular batch of steel used for your Wave is defective.

I'm find my Victorinox Swisstool very very rust-resistant in marine environment compared to the other makers probably due to the nickel-plating on it that gives it a highly polished look. To me the worst of the lot is Gerber as the models I have tend to be bead-blasted & they seens to be 'G.I' Gold' magnet.

If you compare the differences in finishing b/w SOG & Leatherman, I find that Leatherman are a lot better due to its finer finishing.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Nov 22, 2006)

who the hell washes a leatherman wish soap and water, much less at all

what the?? hell??

tool steel will rust, it's the nature of the beast. tool steel such as D2 is only semi-stainless.

Even true stainless steel rusts.


----------



## Orbit (Nov 22, 2006)

i've not had a problem...had mine since 1999.... use renissance wax occasionally...a bit of WD 40 to clean out the hinges after i've been in the water with it, other then that Really hot water and a spounge if i end up with sap or blood on it... for 7years of use the only thing that need replacing now is the saw blade and the knife blade...both or which are reaching the point of no longer being useable.


----------



## rik (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been EDCing a Leatherman since 1995 (yow. i've just realised that's 11 years...). Started with a PST, graduated to a Wave (kindly bought for me by the company I was working at at the time, on the day they were released), which I had until it was stolen. I replaced that with a Charge Ti (and the bit kit, when it was sold separately). In all that time, I've never even seen a spot of rust on it. I'd suggest that you've probabyl removed a coating somehow, and that you should contact their UK repair agent (in Yorkshire somewhere, IIRC), and tell them your woes. They should be able to provide a solution for you.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 24, 2006)

To the black oxide suggestion, I have a Gerber multitool that I purchased at a PX about 10 years ago. It is black oxide and has never rusted, even though it has been exposed to rain, hoses, sweat, etc. for years. I've never purchased another multitool as this one has been so good. I wonder if the solution to Msax's problem is a black oxide unit? Or pick up a lightly used 10 year old Gerber or LM on eBAY


----------



## AndyTiedye (Nov 24, 2006)

I use soap and water on my Swiss Army knife when I use it to prepare food,
as I do when camping. It hasn't got a speck of rust.

I can't say the same for my kitchen knives ("Stainless China", hey, they were a gift).


----------



## JonSidneyB (Nov 24, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> who the hell washes a leatherman wish soap and water, much less at all
> 
> what the?? hell??
> 
> ...



I do on both of the two knife blades before I go for outdoor activities and again after I return then treat it again. Some people do use them on things that might be food related. 

Isn't the "who the hell" part a little bit harsh


----------



## 2000xlt (Dec 4, 2006)

I have been using a PST II for a few years, I had two replaced for free after they were damaged, i also sent out by bosses super tool after he broke half of the pliers off. NO problem at all.. great cust service and no rust.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 4, 2006)

MSaxatilus said:


> Has anyone else encountered this problem? I'm open to any recommendations to prevent the rusting issue...Anybody have any other thoughts on SOG or Gerber multitools, are they any better.




I still have an original Leatherman, aquired right after they came on the market. So, it has to be around twenty years old. 

It was EDCed for many years, and has been soaking wet many times over the years. Used lots outdoors.

For several years it was used every day as a kitchen knife to cut meat and peel vegetables, and the big blade was washed with soap and water every day.

In all those years, I have never put a drop of oil on it, except for honing oil used when sharpening the blades.

It has a only a few very tiny spots of rust here and there, except for the file which has a fair amount of rust, but it still works great for filing things.

So, from my experience, the older Leatherman tools are highly rust resistant.


----------



## alberto (Dec 4, 2006)

Have an original, a micra, a squirt, and a juice and have never seen rust. I rarely oil or clean them.


----------



## InfidelCastro (Dec 4, 2006)

JonSidneyB said:


> I do on both of the two knife blades before I go for outdoor activities and again after I return then treat it again. Some people do use them on things that might be food related.
> 
> Isn't the "who the hell" part a little bit harsh




I guess sometimes things come across on the internet in different tones depending on who is reading it. Apologies to anyone that offended, it was not intended to offend and meant jokingly.


----------



## NeonLights (Dec 5, 2006)

InfidelCastro said:


> who the hell washes a leatherman wish soap and water, much less at all
> 
> what the??
> 
> ...


I was kinda wondering the same thing. I've had nearly a dozen different Leatherman tools over the last 15 years or so, use them a pretty fair amount, and can't ever recall washing any of them with soap and water. Its possible I have once or twice, but typically a quick wipe down will clean it off. I usually don't use them for food preparation, so I'm not too worried about any germs or bacteria on the blade.

Most of my Leathermen are of the older generations though, and my Sideclip definitely sees the most use, I seldom leave the house without it unless I'm going to work. The only new model I have is a Kick that I keep in one of the cars.

-Keith


----------



## TooDamFast (Dec 10, 2006)

hello, this is my first post on CPF, since I have not yet received my Fenix L2T yet here is something I do know about.

Victornox Swisstool > Leatherman
Ive EDC'd my 3.03 23 swisstool for 7 years now with 5 years of industrial maintenance (a high salt environtment popcorn factory) and have zero rust. 
Ive seen way to many Leathermans rust, break, and plain out fall apart.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Dec 10, 2006)

TooDamFast said:


> hello, this is my first post on CPF, since I have not yet received my Fenix L2T yet here is something I do know about.
> 
> Victornox Swisstool > Leatherman
> Ive EDC'd my 3.03 23 swisstool for 11 years now with 5 years of industrial maintenance (a high salt environtment popcorn factory) and have zero rust.
> Ive seen way to many Leathermans rust, break, and plain out fall apart.


 
For your information, victorinox uses their own alloy which is softer (personal experience, the edge wears out faster when cutting the same stuff that a leatherman would) and more corrosion resistant (inox), and leatherman uses a higher carbon content stainless steel that is more prone to rust but is much harder and and less prone to wear (420 or 154CM). IMHO, it's a trade off, you either have great wear resistance or great corrosion resistance. Obviously a tool would simply rust and break apart if you don't practice a little something called "regular maintenance" or abuse your tool. Just because it doesn't rust doesn't make it a better tool, get your facts straight.


----------



## TooDamFast (Dec 10, 2006)

Your right [email protected] Your "facts" should over rule my 7 years of experience. I should start buying leathermans every year becuase they hold a better edge. Geez, first day here and I'm already making friends.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 11, 2006)

@Todamnfast
I dont want to be rude or anything, but IIRC the swisstool was introduced 1999 (took a while for Victorinox to enter the plier-multitool market)...


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Dec 11, 2006)

Just because you don't properly maintain your tools properly does not mean it is a POS. 

Do you shoot your guns and never clean them?


----------



## TooDamFast (Dec 11, 2006)

thanks lobo, for some reason I could have sworn I got it in 96.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 11, 2006)

Washing a Swiss Army knife in soap and water is not abusing it.
Some people even put them in the dishwasher.
Many of us use them for peeling fruit.
When camping, the Swiss Army knife may be carving meat or chopping vegetables.
Those who hunt may use them for dressing their game.

We can use them for these things because the stainless is stainless enough so it doesn't need to be coated with oil.
You don't coat your stainless silverware with oil.


----------

